# (Q) Gnex Screen



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity. Screen size is listed as 4.65 inches, is that including the new on-screen buttons? Or is it 4.65 of image display?


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes. Which is why it has an odd screen resolution.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Out of curiosity. Screen size is listed as 4.65 inches, is that including the new on-screen buttons? Or is it 4.65 of image display?


4.65" includes the on-screen buttons.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

However the buttons disappear in certain instances such as games or movies so you get the full 4.65" of display.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Yes. Which is why it has an odd screen resolution.


It's 1280x720. That's a standard resolution. Commonly called 720p but the p is basically meaningless today.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's 1280x720. That's a standard resolution. Commonly called 720p but the p is basically meaningless today.










odd, I could have sworn I read somewhere that it was slightly larger than 1280 due to button area.... oh well my bad, but the answer is still yes to both questions.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> odd, I could have sworn I read somewhere that it was slightly larger than 1280 due to button area.... oh well my bad, but the answer is still yes to both questions.


I thought that at one time too but I checked Google's spec page to be sure I wasn't spreading false info.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> However the buttons disappear in certain instances such as games or movies so you get the full 4.65" of display.


That is a huge plus IMO and another reason I want this phone. Watching movies and playing games with that extra space will be nice!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> odd, I could have sworn I read somewhere that it was slightly larger than 1280 due to button area.... oh well my bad, but the answer is still yes to both questions.


I think what you're thinking of is the odd resolution android sees. Because if you check the resolution in a benchmarking software it'll subtract 70 or so pixels that are allocated to the on screen buttons. Giving Android itself an odd resolution.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's 1280x720. That's a standard resolution. Commonly called 720p but the p is basically meaningless today.


It's not meaningless. Do you know why not a single cable provider broadcasts 1080p signal, and only 1080i?

The "P" stands for progressive scanning. Every single line of pixels is used and not interlaced, i.e. all pixels are used for the image at one time. "I" stands for interlaced scanning. Only the "odd numbered" pixels are shown at once, and only the evens at once. So at any given moment on any 1080i or 720i or 480i stream, you're only seeing half of the pixels in your display being used.

Yes, all displays now-a-days usually support progressive scanning. But no, it's not meaningless, interlaced scanning is half the reason why on old TV's it looks like all of the pixels are in constant motion, because they are. Progressive displays are much smoother.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't know how to delete this one..


----------



## ICPGr8Milenko (Oct 10, 2011)

If you check your specs in an app like quadrant, you'll notice the resolution as 1184x720. The other 96 pixels are the displacement from the bottom bar. ICS works the same way as Honeycomb in this manner.

-Mi|enko


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If you check your specs in an app like quadrant, you'll notice the resolution as 1184x720. The other 96 pixels are the displacement from the bottom bar. ICS works the same way as Honeycomb in this manner.
> 
> -Mi|enko


i was just about to guess this when i was reading the thread.


----------

